# Today is one of these days.



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Where things just go wrong; One after the other 

"Started" with an automation system in the morning & "ended" with a car accident in the evening. In between the start and end? Lots of unpleasant happenings. 

Sometimes, I just wish I can vanish from this planet! Or simply just stay home with no one but my fluffs, then close my eyes to see a better day.

Just felt like taking it off me (which I find typing makes one feel better). 

I'm gonna sleep this all.

Goodnight.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat - are you ok???? I'm guessing you are, or you wouldn't be online. I hope the accident wasn't serious.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat - are you ok???? I'm guessing you are, or you wouldn't be online. I hope the accident wasn't serious.


Physically, I am good.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kat, I am sorry you had one of those days. . . ugh! Sometimes a nice sleep makes things a bit better. I hope you will be okay tomorrow. Sweet dreams friend. Hold your babies close.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> *Physically*, I am good.


I know exactly what you mean. Something like an accident can shake you to your core. Sleep well, and I hope you don't have any lingering pain tomorrow. Sometimes when one has a trauma, the pain doesn't appear until the next day. I hope this doesn't happen to you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You might be in a little shock Kat. Did you see a doctor?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

No guys. no need for doctor. The accident was minor. No injuries to humans, just a minor damage on the car. I seem to break everything today  worse is, I was driving someone else's car (not mine, but he trusted me on it n had plans for he rest of he evening...with the accident to waiting for police in the jammed traffic....etc) yet let another person down. Let alone the ones who were worried about me this evening. Everything I was doing was just not going in the right direction.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Kat, Glad you are ok. Tomorrow will be a better day:thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my Goodness what a cruddy kind of day for you! Bella suggests that you find your favorite p.j.'s, a perfectly fluffy pillow and a cozy blanket. Hop into bed and don't even let your toes hit the ground again until dinner time (when the pizza guy delivers it to your door). You'll feel better then....or so she says  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler and I agree with Bella. Pull the covers over your head and realize everyone, thank goodness, is okay. That's what really counts. The rest is a pain but will fade with time. Hope you wake up to a brighter day, dear Kat. :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Kat))) I'm sorry you had a bad day. It sounds like you just couldn't catch a break...I hate days like that. I hope your tomorrow will be filled with sunshine, joy, and lots of kisses from little white fluffs!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwww Kat! so sorry you had such an awful day :tender: tomorrow is a brand new day, hopefully things will sort out and you feel better. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Kat, so sorry you had such problems.. and knowing you, the car accident bothered you so much more because you had someone else's vehicle. You have such a sense of responsibility, that had it been your own...though upsetting...probably not as much as with this.
I'm sure everyone is just so happy that you are Ok and the other is a minor issue! :thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, Kat, i hate those sort of days. glad its over! :huh:
hope you get some rest and tomorrow is much better.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Kat! I'm so sorry you had such a bad day  I'm glad you are okay though...and hope tomorrow is a much, much, much happier day!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Kat ... I am so sorry you had such a rotten day. And, I'm sorry about the car accident. The important thing to remember is that you are okay and didn't get seriously hurt. Yes, I'm sure it hit you like a ton of bricks emotionally. But, those feelings will subside ... you just had an upsetting experience. And, the car can be fixed. 

Believe me, I have had days like that when everything seemed to go wrong. And, it seemed like the end of the world. Just recently, too. However, the sun started to shine again! So, please know that you will be okay. And, alhtough it doesn't seem like it at the time ... you will realize what often happens that seems so bad, is not the end of the world. It can just seems that way on a day like you have just experienced.

Darling Kat ... forget that wish that sometimes you wish you could vanish from the planet. You have so much to offer this wonderful, yet sometimes crazy world. And, you already have been doing that. You bring so much joy to all of us who know you. Must I remind you how many, many people not only love you ... but, adore you?! :wub::tender: 

I do hope when you wake up ... that the day is much better for you. It will get better, I promise. 

Lots of love and hugs coming your way, Kat.:wub::heart::smootch:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

MIss Kat, I know there are good days and bad days and I am sooo sorry there has to be stinky bad days, but I am very happy you are ok. I hope things get better.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I haven't been online all day because my day too was filled with 13 hours of unpleasantry, but that doesn't compare to a car accident! I'm so sorry to hear that and glad you are okay! Here's hoping tomorrow will be 100x better!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear you had a nasty day. Put on your favorite pj's, get a glass of wine, climb in bed (w/the fluffs), and watch some tv. Praying tomorrow will be better and am very happy you were not injured.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Kat :hugging:I'm so sorry you had a terrible day, but glad you're at least okay physically. I think we can all relate to your feelings, but I hope after some rest, love from your babies and encouraging messages from your buddies, you will feel better. We're always here for you.

Lots of love,


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad you;'re ok physically.Somedays it just doesn't pay to chew through the leather straps!

Sounds like my day, first my Facebook wasn't fully loading,then went to the store and all the computers went down so any transactions had to be cash, no cheques no credit cards...waited 20 minutes and went to the bank. I went across the street to the ATM since the bank was closed, because I was delayed at the checkout... the ATM wasn't working...Found out it was a server issue w/ the whole area and it effected the local businesses and banks in a couple blocks.

So went back to the store,asked them to hold my items until I could drive home and get more cash.. I got something to eat,loved on the puppies and called the store back 2 hours later,the computers have just come back on line..So I took the fluffers..they were giving me the face... got my stuff,added a half gallon of Cookies and Cream ice cream to the cart and came home and pigged out on C&C Ice cream!

Fluffs and ice cream makes everything better...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Kat, everything always seems magnified and worse at night:w00t:.But everything is always better in the morning :thumbsup:. I think Marie expressed all of our feelings for you best :wub:.Sleep in peace sweet girl.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A www, sweetie, I hope you are getting a good nights sleep and that tomorrow is better. Hugs to you!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Kay hoping today is better for you....thinking of you


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I guess I hit the wrong key Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Not original w/me Kat---but wanted to share this:
“I don’t know if this is a season of sweetness or one of sadness. But I am learning that neither last forever. There will, I’m sure, be something, that invades this current loveliness. That’s how life is. It won’t be sweet forever. But it won’t be bitter forever either. If everywhere you look these days, it’s wintery, desolate, lonely, practice believing in springtime. It always, always comes, even though as days like today it’s nearly impossible to imagine, ground frozen, trees bare and spiky. New life will spring from this same ground. This season will end, and something entirely new will follow it.”
(s. niequist)

Thinking of you today w/a warm heart. much love.:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok Kat sounds like you need a mental break. I like Ice Cream and a good movie. Chocolate chip to be exact. Hope today is better for you.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! Sorry you had such a crummy day, Kat. I am glad that you are okay. I'm sure your friend is glad that you are okay too and the minor damage to the car will be fixed soon. I hope you are feeling better today. Take it easy. Hugs to you, pal.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Kat, I am sooo glad you are okay!!! I hope you slept well last night!!! What would your babies do without you??? Sending hugs to you~~:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks sweet pals for your words :grouphug: If I combine the whole day yesterday, I will get *Kat = Disappointments*. I don't know what was going on. But oh well, that's the past! The present is my focus, and for that, the sunlight was breaking through my window (as i forgot to close the curtains the previous night. I slept earlier than I normally do , and precious Bella, though I loved reading your cute suggestion today:wub:, I had no pizza or dinner as food and I are not very good friends in normal days...a cruddy day will lead to skipping a meal or two, but everything else you suggested was what I did. Yes off to sleepland :wub: until the sunlight entered my room) waking me up earlier than my alarm clock - to start a brand new day. Yes, sleeping and resting after an exhausting day is SO helpful. Got few dear ones to talk to, got a clearer / fresh mind / more energy and all the good stuff to help one's to be better at handling whatever. Today is indeed a better than yesterday day.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> realize everyone, thank goodness, is okay. That's what really counts. The rest is a pain but will fade with time.


yeah. I, now, 100% agree with this. At some moments, your mind can just go shut , blinding you from seeing it. 



silverhaven said:


> hopefully things will sort out and you feel better. :grouphug:


things are better today than yesterday, thankfully. thanks Maureen :grouphug: 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> the car accident bothered you so much more because you had *someone else*'s vehicle....
> 
> had it been your own...though upsetting...probably not as much as with this.


Yes, that (in bold) ^ 

With everything else yesterday then lastly ending it with that car accident, I succeeded @disappointing dear ones who did not deserve it in the first place. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Darling Kat ... forget that wish that sometimes you wish you could vanish from the planet. You have so much to offer this wonderful, yet sometimes crazy world. And, you already have been doing that. You bring so much joy to all of us who know you. Must I remind you how many, many people not only love you ... but, adore you?! :wub::tender:
> 
> I do hope when you wake up ... that the day is much better for you. It will get better, I promise.
> 
> Lots of love and hugs coming your way, Kat.:wub::heart::smootch:


sweet Marie, gotta be honest and say that there comes days where you just don't see things clearly due to some happenings, then you end up saying things or wishing stuff that you might just not mean them literary, if I am making sense. 

awwh and thank you dear Marie for your words :grouphug: love you and all my dear pen pals too. I try to give my best, but somedays, I just don't know what happens. 



RudyRoo said:


> I haven't been online all day because my day too was filled with 13 hours of unpleasantry


sorry to read that Leigh. Hope today was better for you :grouphug:



zooeysmom said:


> I think we can all relate to your feelings, but I hope after some rest, love from your babies and encouraging messages from your buddies, you will feel better.


You are right :grouphug:



michellerobison said:


> Sounds like my day, first my Facebook wasn't fully loading,then went to the store and all the computers went down so any transactions had to be cash, no cheques no credit cards...waited 20 minutes and went to the bank. I went across the street to the ATM since the bank was closed, because I was delayed at the checkout... the ATM wasn't working...Found out it was a server issue w/ the whole area and it effected the local businesses and banks in a couple blocks.
> 
> So went back to the store,asked them to hold my items until I could drive home and get more cash.. I got something to eat,loved on the puppies and called the store back 2 hours later,the computers have just come back on line..So I took the fluffers..they were giving me the face... got my stuff


sorry to read this Michelle. I hope today was better for you too :grouphug:



Maisie and Me said:


> Oh Kat, everything always seems magnified and worse at night:w00t:.


tell me about it. I agree. 



edelweiss said:


> Not original w/me Kat---but wanted to share this:
> “I don’t know if this is a season of sweetness or one of sadness. But I am learning that neither last forever. There will, I’m sure, be something, that invades this current loveliness. That’s how life is. It won’t be sweet forever. But it won’t be bitter forever either. If everywhere you look these days, it’s wintery, desolate, lonely, practice believing in springtime. It always, always comes, even though as days like today it’s nearly impossible to imagine, ground frozen, trees bare and spiky. New life will spring from this same ground. This season will end, and something entirely new will follow it.”
> (s. niequist)
> 
> Thinking of you today w/a warm heart. much love.:wub:


Thank you dear Sandi :grouphug: 
I am doing better today. 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> What would your babies do without you???


what would Kat do without the malts. In days like yesterday, they help a huge amount of help.

Thanks Dianne and thanks everyone :grouphug: I am doing better today.


----------

